# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Какая операционная система установлена на Вашем домашнем компьютере?

## Minos

Без учета ОС установленных на виртуальных компьютерах:
Windows XP, OpenSuse 10.0

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Сейчас - сплошной мэйнстрим. Была 2K, на неделе вместе с компьютером заменил на XP. А лет пять назад целый зверинец держал - Win98, WinNT4 и DOS 6.22 с Win 3.11  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

XP SP2
Все руки не дойдут че нить из Линукса поставить.

----------


## Кто?

Сейчас XP   :Cheesy:

----------


## Timoha

XP SP2

----------


## Dime3us

XPюн  :Smiley: 
Кстати забавный вариант ответа-"Не знаю" :Rofl:

----------


## Xen

XP Pro, XP Home, Linux Slackware. Это чисто на домашних тачках "не для работы".

----------


## sergey_gum

XPю и Alt Linux

----------


## dark

XP SP2, Linux поставил бы, но домашние сожрут когда фильм посмотреть захотят. :Smiley:

----------


## Dark_Blaze

XP SP2 Pro,2x 98SE.98 по причине того что,что то другое просто не потянут.А так себе бы с удовольствеи поставил и линуха и винду но твердый маленький.

----------


## PavelA

2к на работе, ХР у пользователей, 98 - дома.

----------


## Alexey P.

> XP SP2
> Все руки не дойдут че нить из Линукса поставить.


 А ты его в виртуалке под vmware поставь и погоняй для начала. Чтобы сразу охоту не отбить к таким крутым экспериментам  :Smiley: .

----------


## serge

Gentoo Linux, мне в общем-то практически дома только только фильмы смотреть нужно + интернет, почта  :Smiley:

----------


## Sunix

95OSR2, NT4sp6a, XPsp2 - мои любимые  :Smiley: 

щас ХРsp2 & NT4 Server в рабочем состоянии :р

----------


## Delfin

BSD + winxp

----------


## Minos

> XPюн 
> Кстати забавный вариант ответа-"Не знаю"


Ага, а когда отвечают на этот вопрос "Word 97"  :Wink:  , тоже прикольно.

----------


## Sunix

кстати люди че у нас с процентами?  :Wink: 
12,5 + 93,75 + 14,58 + 4,17 = многовато процентов %)

----------


## anton_dr

> А ты его в виртуалке под vmware поставь и погоняй для начала. Чтобы сразу охоту не отбить к таким крутым экспериментам .


Да я ставил уже. за последние полтора года раз 5. Но на работе. И как-то сразу сносил  :Smiley:  То некогда, то компы продавались. А охота отбита у меня как раз к виртуалке. Медленновато, скажем так, работает на моих компах.

----------


## Палыч

> XPюн 
> Кстати забавный вариант ответа-"Не знаю"


А пункт "Другая/ие ОС " заставил глубоко призадуматься.

P. S. С процентами действительно какой-то косяк.

----------


## anton_dr

> А пункт "Другая/ие ОС " заставил глубоко призадуматься.


А чего думать? Навскидку BeOS, FreeBSD и далее в википедии.

----------


## Dime3us

Похоже еще косяк с количеством проголосовавших-54,хотя если посчитать получается 66.
Кстати забыл сказать,что всетаки изредка юзаю старичка DOS  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

> Похоже еще косяк с количеством проголосовавших-54,хотя если посчитать получается 66.
> Кстати забыл сказать,что всетаки изредка юзаю старичка DOS


А там разве не множественный выбор был?

----------


## Dime3us

> А там разве не множественный выбор был?


Упс...сорри.Сейчас уже точно не помню,но вроде множественный.А с процентами наверное тоже из-за этого?

----------


## maXmo

Кстати, да, любопытный факт - в последнее время линукс по популярности немного обогнал винду 9х

----------


## anton_dr

И кто-то действительно не знает, что у него установлено  :Smiley:

----------


## svp

winme,xp
раньше был еще redhat9 c win2k server

----------


## anonimous

А все таки куда относить FreeBSD? К Unix или к остальным ОС? Я склоняюсь в сторону Unix, куда собственно и ткнул.

----------

